# What Power bank do you use if you want to do long shoots so you do not need to swap batteries outside the studio



## rpt (Oct 22, 2022)

Hi, I have been away for a long time and eventually got myself a R5 in 2020 - just before the pandemic struck India. Now that winter is setting and hopefully the skies will be clear, I will join a group interested in astrophotography. As you know, these sites have no power, so the option is either to carry many batteries or connect to a power bank. I searched the net and YouTube and saw many videos and articles and finally decided that Anker has good power banks. There were four that I considered: 

Anker 737 Power Bank (PowerCore 24K), 24,000mAh
Anker PowerCore III 19,200mAh, 45W Power Delivery
Anker Power Bank, PowerCore III Elite 25600 PD 60W with 65W PD Charger
Anker PowerCore III Elite 25600mAh, 87W Portable Charger with 65W USB C Charger
Anker Powerhouse 27000mAh Lithium ion 100, 97.2Wh
#1, #2 and #5 do not come with chargers. I opted for #1 and ordered it and purchased the UGreen 100W PD charger which I am using and am happy with. I also purchased a USB digital tester to see the voltage, current and wattage being used by the R5 and the other devices I charge.

Unfortunately, the Anker 737 has not yet arrived, and I have no visibility on when it will arrive. The dealer has promised that it will get it by the weekend, but I don't think it is arriving any time soon. If it does not arrive by next Thursday, I will cancel the order. So, I wanted input from you folks as to what you use so I can then look for alternatives. If you have not seen the Anker 737, do take a look. 

Hoping to hear from you folks.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## koenkooi (Oct 22, 2022)

I've been using the "Anker PowerCore+ 26800 PD" for the past few years and I'm happy with it. I selected it based on the delivery time, I needed it within a few days. I'm glad it also is a decent power bank.


----------



## rpt (Oct 22, 2022)

koenkooi said:


> I've been using the "Anker PowerCore+ 26800 PD" for the past few years and I'm happy with it. I selected it based on the delivery time, I needed it within a few days. I'm glad it also is a decent power bank.


Thanks.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 23, 2022)

To prepare for continuous shooting of the solar eclipse a few years back, I bought a case relay for my 5D MK IV. It has worked fine with newer cameras since, I used it for my EOS R, a G1X, and now my R5.

Using it, I can swap power banks seamlessly while my camera keeps going because it has an internal battery with plenty of capacity to keep my R5 going while I swap in another power bank. I can also use it to power my camera continuously from an ordinary USB adapter.


----------



## donnyphoto (Nov 11, 2022)

Hi, this might be a silly question but how do you actually connect these to the camera or how do you use it to charge batteries? I looked them up and they seem to come with a standard usb cable.


----------



## koenkooi (Nov 11, 2022)

donnyphoto said:


> Hi, this might be a silly question but how do you actually connect these to the camera or how do you use it to charge batteries? I looked them up and they seem to come with a standard usb cable.


With a cable that has USB-C on both ends.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2022)

I use this to charge everything. It'll charge up to 100W.









Crave PowerPack 2, 50000 mAh, Dual USB QC3.0 / Dual Power Delivery Charger for Laptop


WHAT DOES IT WORK WITH?:Compatible with the latest PD powered Laptops & Notebooks (Make sure your laptop has a Type-C Input for charging) Please check your Laptop compatibility PRIOR to purchase if unsure. LAPTOP COMPATIBILITY:ALL Type-C PD input laptopsPORT COMPATIBILITY:Output:Type-C (PD)...




cravedirect.com


----------



## donnyphoto (Nov 11, 2022)

Thanks! This one seems pricey but it must be worth it. I have a power bank, just didn't think it can be used that way. I'll have to test it.


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 11, 2022)

donnyphoto said:


> Thanks! This one seems pricey but it must be worth it. I have a power bank, just didn't think it can be used that way. I'll have to test it.






It's big, so it's not for your fanny pack. I have had a camera, laptop and phone plugged into it and it charges them all quickly.

I will add that it has never become what we'd call "hot" to the touch when charging the brick or when the brick is charging things.

Wattage matters, so you just want to make sure you're using something that can reach the maximum charge loads for whatever devices you're going to be charging.


----------

